# chronic allergies



## April Morgan Coronado (Jan 2, 2019)

hi guys,

I have a senior golden, he developed chronic allergies at the age of 9. switched to feeding him raw. any advice on hw to boost his immune system is greatly appreciated


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Michelle Drackett (Apr 5, 2019)

My lab/mastiff baby has allergies, to everything. Try fish oil, if not already using it. And over the counter allergy meds. Mosby and I both take Claritin in the spring.  However, if you think it's food related it will be a trial and error with new foods. Is it to food or something else?


----------



## Bfurgie (Apr 7, 2019)

I’ve been told great things about K-9 Immunity by K-9 Medicinals. It is evidently great for dogs with existing issues or as a preventive. You can find it online and read why it is a pretty unique product in the market.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

What is he allergic to?


----------

